# Initiated a few hours ago. Wow!



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 5, 2013)

I was initiated a few hours ago at Humble Lodge no. 979 here in Humble Texas. Wow is all I can say. One of the greatest experiences of my life. It's amazing to know that I have done the same thing that George Washington, Ben Franklin, Sam Houston, and many more have done. Truly an amazing experience and I can't wait to get to work on my degrees. This is a night I most certainly will never forget! 
So mote it be! 
-Brenden 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widowson9 (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrat it is a great experiance wish you all the best and remmember it is just the first step

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaanthony (Jun 5, 2013)

The beauty of our fraternity is that we all go through the same process and that is what connects us to that band of Brotherhood.  Welcome! I hope to see you in the quarries someday!!!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome Brother! The MM Degree takes the Craft to another level  Enjoy Blue Lodge before pursuing any appendant bodies.


----------



## otherstar (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to the Lodge Brenden! I wasn't able to make your degree last night (I already had plans with my wife and kids). Looking forward to getting to know you as you progress through the degrees!

--Jeff


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats Brother! Its only the beginning enjoy your journey!!! 
Always Travel Li/G\ht! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats Bro. Brenden! You have a huge journey ahead of you!

Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 5, 2013)

Bro. Jeff that is A okay! See you soon. 
Thanks guys. Truly an awesome experience that I will never forget. Thank you all for being so kind. I hope many more young men my age (19) come to Masonry. It is truly an awesome experience! 


Humble Lodge No. 979 
Initiated on June 4th, 2013. 
Geaux Tigers! 
So Mote It Be!


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Jun 5, 2013)

I too became a Master Mason at the age of 19. I am now 20 yrs old.

Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jun 5, 2013)

Congrats! The best is yet to come.


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm a young Master Mason also.. 23 years old

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Clifford (Jun 5, 2013)

What convinced you to be a mason? 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome to the family!  You now have kin world wide.


----------



## widows son (Jun 5, 2013)

I see more and more young masons on here everyday. Awesome.


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome to see guys near my age! But also the older guys in lodge too who are much wiser than I. 

What brought me to masonry was the amazing history behind it and the lessons of charity and helping others. I love the history. Masonry brings me in the foot steps of Ben Franklin, George Washington, Sam Houston, etc. I thought that was and is extremely cool. 

My initiation just showed me how my h my brothers care about me. They were all so happy for me. 
From the first day I walked in, everyone was extremely kind, answered all my questions that they could and just made me feel a sense that I belonged even though I was a stranger. 
I've met men who were in the army, marines, navy, and people who are in all different walks of life. To meet so many different people and have them all welcome me is just an amazing thing. 


Humble Lodge No. 979 
Initiated on June 4th, 2013. 
Geaux Tigers! 
So Mote It Be!


----------



## otherstar (Jun 5, 2013)

Brenden, Just make sure you continue to show up, get a teacher, and learn the work you need to learn so you can get your FC! I'll do my best to make sure I'm there when you are passed and raised my brother!


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357 (Jun 5, 2013)

Clifford said:


> What convinced you to be a mason?
> Freemason Connect Mobile



You're acting like it's a bad thing..

Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 5, 2013)

AnthonyPomilia357 said:


> You're acting like it's a bad thing..
> 
> Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI



Not at all. I'm happy to answer his question!


Humble Lodge No. 979 
Initiated on June 4th, 2013. 
Geaux Tigers! 
So Mote It Be!


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 5, 2013)

otherstar said:


> Brenden, Just make sure you continue to show up, get a teacher, and learn the work you need to learn so you can get your FC! I'll do my best to make sure I'm there when you are passed and raised my brother!



Already got a teacher  
I hope to see you at the next meal. Take
Care brother! And thanks 


Humble Lodge No. 979 
Initiated on June 4th, 2013. 
Geaux Tigers! 
So Mote It Be!


----------



## brodj1449 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was young as well when  raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason  I was 21 I'm now 26 


Hiram Abiff Lodge #72


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 5, 2013)

Say, lsu4life4ever ... I once saw a Texas license plate that read 

*I M 4 LSU*

Good to see a fellow *TIGER* on the boards.


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 5, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Say, lsu4life4ever ... I once saw a Texas license plate that read
> 
> *I M 4 LSU*
> 
> Good to see a fellow *TIGER* on the boards.



Haha that's awesome! I want that license plate 

Geaux Tigers buddy!


Humble Lodge No. 979 
Initiated on June 4th, 2013. 
Geaux Tigers! 
So Mote It Be!


----------



## otherstar (Jun 5, 2013)

lsu4life4ever said:


> Already got a teacher
> I hope to see you at the next meal. Take
> Care brother! And thanks
> 
> ...



Cool! Glad you've got a teacher! I hope to make it one night next week. If not, it'll be two weeks because of vacation.


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 5, 2013)

That's alright bro. See u whenever is good for u


Humble Lodge No. 979 
Initiated on June 4th, 2013. 
Geaux Tigers! 
So Mote It Be!


----------

